# 1988 Nissan bluebird atessa SSS 4 wheel drive turbo u12



## Lou123 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey guys, just aquired the above and about to start a restoration. I'm in need of some panels and was wondering if you had an idea what I could use or where I could get some? Thanks in advance


----------

